# Bypass Rapidshare Restrictions



## Batistabomb (Oct 24, 2007)

Guys i had try this technique and bypassed rapid share restrictions such as premium users,

After downloaded the file from rapid share,turn OFF your modem and turn ON


For BSNL Broad Band Dynamic IP user's it was working good because you are allocating different IP's for single connection


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

very old trick 
but thanks to share it here
i think all members already aware of it


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 24, 2007)

Is this working for you?


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

YUP
I am using airtel gprs 
i dont need to turn off my cell 
just reconnecting do the work...


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah for Airtel gprs its pretty simple but wat can u Dwnld with such slow speed. 
any how u can use www.rapidgrab.org


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

*Slow Speed*  

Here at my place airtel give us 15-16 kBps speed  

check this link 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64448


----------

